# Molting pictures?



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

My old bird, Reno (25) is looking kind of funny. I'm wondering if this is because age is catching up with him, or if this is because he's molting. Suddenly his head is crusty looking. I've never seen so many casings on his feathers before. 

Now, I've only had Reno for a few months. Though I've had Boomer for a little over a year. I've never seen Boomer look like this before. And how often do they molt, anyway?


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

wow 25 is an old bird!
i am sorry but i dont know about moulting in older birds...
all i have heard, is that they go through a big moult at 1 and 2 years old...


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've often wondered if birds keep molting thier whole life 

i've got a 21 yr old cockatiel that looks quite shabby compared to the other male that came with him , both are white faces one looks Very fully feathered and the older one looks like well and Old man LOL 

here's a pic I honestly don't know if they keep molting or if they just "thin" out in old age but he defintaly looks his age if not older LOL


in this picture Hop A Long (the 21 yr old) is the one closest to the the sheet, Sun Dance is the other one I'm not sure how old he is but i got all 7 of them from the same place 










not sure how well you can tell in the pic that Hop A Long looks to be thinning out in feathers- but its extreamly noticeable in person


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

awwww... isnt Hop-a-long sweet!
yeah you can really see the difference!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm sure as they progress in age molting becomes harder on their bodies. Twentyfive is very good for a tiel. I say just give him some extra veggies and fruits to help his body gain some strenght.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is a good question  Hop-A-Long looks so different than the other tiel, I can see what you mean


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Mabey it is age or he is having a hard molt because he is older. I would give him heathly treats and a mineral block.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes, A Mineral Block would give him some health!


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

They've got cuddle bones, "Browns" brand bird seed, some (what's left) Kaytee Exact, and Zupreem fruity blend.... all mixed together. They're pretty good about eating it all, since I feed it every other day. 

Unfortunately Reno isn't really a fan of the cuddle bones. He mostly likes to sit on the swing, or on one of the dishes.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Does he have someone to scratch his head (you or a tiel friend)? To me it looks like a normal moult only the keratin sheath isn't being removed as soon as usual.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, Reno is a "grumpy old man". He's not really fond of the other birds (all 4 are living together) I think Reno would rather be an "only bird" but I don't need another cage, he gets along fine, and I'm not keen on rehoming a bird that I KNOW is 25 years old. 

Also, Reno doesn't really like me. *sometimes* I can get a pet on his head, but that's rare. He loved the sitter though! lol She pet him all the time apparently! I tried to pick his little casings off, but he just gets angry before I even touch them. Is it important for it to be removed? I can do it, he just will NOT like it.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

RitzieAnn said:


> Well, Reno is a "grumpy old man". He's not really fond of the other birds (all 4 are living together) I think Reno would rather be an "only bird" but I don't need another cage, he gets along fine, and I'm not keen on rehoming a bird that I KNOW is 25 years old.
> 
> Also, Reno doesn't really like me. *sometimes* I can get a pet on his head, but that's rare. He loved the sitter though! lol She pet him all the time apparently! I tried to pick his little casings off, but he just gets angry before I even touch them. Is it important for it to be removed? I can do it, he just will NOT like it.


No, you shouldn't acctually pick them off.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I gently rub them away when my guys are moulting. In the wild they would rub their heads on branches and get their buddies to preen the sheaths off.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, when I do get to pet Reno, he likes it on the TOP of his neck feathers. (where as Birdie likes when you use two fingers and really dig in there)


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Is there no way he will let you preen him??


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm confused. Do I attempt to preen them off? Does it really matter? I CAN do it, but he doesn't LIKE it. He'll bite me. I mean, if it needs to come off, then I'll do it, but if it doesn't actually matter, then I'd rather not, just because I know that doing so will make him angry.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would not preen them off if he won't like it. Also some times they are not ready to come off yet. I was just wondering you said they eat their mix every other day. Do they have food in their cage every day? Also I would try to get them to eat some veggies. Spike loves peas and coconut.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Maybe i should have said I give them new food every other day. Yes, of course they have food every day!  But to insure they eat all of it, they don't get 'new' every day. But they are really good about eating it.

I'm pealing up some carrots. I've got a plate on the counter for them... and then a bunch for my dehydrator to add to my critters foods. It's animal food making day! lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats good  I just had to ask. Iam going to try and give Spike some baby spinach today


----------

